# WLAN DWL 520+ PCI  pci Config Problem

## elVito

Hi Leute,

ich hab mir dummerweise bei ebay eine D-Link DWL 520+ pci Karte gekauft und 5 Minuten nach Versteigerungsende mit Entsetzen festgestellt das die Unterstützung dieser Karte alles andere als rosig ist. 

Nach ausführlichem Suchen hab ich diesen Link http://www.rommel.stw.uni-erlangen.de/~arnie/acx100/basic_install_german.html gefunden und das Ding doch noch zum laufen gekriegt indem ich die Anleitung Schritt für Schritt befolgt habe.

Soweit so gut aber leider immer wenn ich das mitgelieferte Script start_net als root aufrufe steht daraufhin meine Dsl Leitung. 

hier sind die Bildschirmausgaben nach dem Aufruf von 

start_net :

Module successfully inserted.

Setting rate to 11M.

Setting channel 6.

Trying to join or setup ESSID any.

Setting mode to Managed.

Interface has been set up successfully.

dmesg:

acx100: It looks like you were coaxed into buying a wireless network card

acx100: that uses the mysterious ACX100 chip from Texas Instruments.

acx100: You should better have bought e.g. a PRISM(R) chipset based card,

acx100: since that would mean REAL vendor Linux support.

acx100: Given this info, it's plain evident that this driver is EXPERIMENTAL,

acx100: thus your mileage may vary. Visit http://acx100.sf.net for support.

acx100_init_module: TI acx100_pci.o: Ver 0.2.0pre6 Loaded

Found ACX100-based wireless network card, phymem1:0xe2010000, phymem2:0xe2000000, irq:18, mem1:0xe2074000, mem2:0xe2076000, compiled with wireless extensions v15

Allocating 3560, DE8h bytes for wlandevice_t

hw_unavailable = 1

reset hw_unavailable++

Allocated 33708 bytes for firmware module loading.

acx100_write_fw (firmware): 1, acx100_validate_fw: 1

reset hw_unavailable--

************ acx100_initmac_1 ************

Allocated 920 bytes for firmware module loading.

WriteACXImage (radio): 1, ValidateACXImage: 1

writing WEP options.

get_mask 0x00002004, set_mask 0x00000000

Got antenna value 0x8d

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000  - after update

Regulatory domain ID as read from EEPROM: 0x10

SSID = STA309E3C, len = 9

SSID = STA309E3C, len = 9

hw_unavailable--

acx100: form factor 0x01 (D-Link DWL-520+/650+/Planet WL-8305?), radio type 0x0d (Maxim), EEPROM version 0x0005. Uploaded firmware 'Rev 1.9.3.e' (0x01020505).

firmware version >= 1.9.3.e --> using software timer

acx100_set_status: Setting iStatus = 0 (STARTED)initial settings update on iface activation.

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x0000dfff

acx100_set_status: Setting iStatus = 0 (STARTED)

Updating WEP key settings

Updating transmit power: 20 dBm

changing radio power level to 20 dBm (0x00)

Updating antenna value: 0x8F

Updating Energy Detect (ED) threshold: 112

Updating Channel Clear Assessment (CCA) value: 0x0D

Updating: enable Tx

Updating: enable Rx

Updating short retry limit: 5, long retry limit: 3

Updating xmt MSDU lifetime: 2048

Updating regulatory domain: 0x10

Updating channel: 6

acx100_set_status: Setting iStatus = 1 (SCANNING)

get_mask 0x00000000, set_mask 0x00000000  - after update

module count ++

Radio scan found 0 stations in this area.

d11CompleteScan: no matching station found in range and not in Ad-Hoc mode --> giving up scanning.

acx100_set_status: Setting iStatus = 0 (STARTED)

<acx_timer> iStatus = 0

ifconfig:

eth0   Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:A0:D2:A5:F5:AE

          inet addr:10.0.0.1  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1800 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1651 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:1285237 (1.2 Mb)  TX bytes:211281 (206.3 Kb)

          Interrupt:19 Base address:0xf000

lo       Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:19 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:19 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:1545 (1.5 Kb)  TX bytes:1545 (1.5 Kb)

ppp0  Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx  P-t-P:xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:1577 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1420 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:1162864 (1.1 Mb)  TX bytes:151747 (148.1 Kb)

wlan0 Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:05:30:9E:3C

          inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:576  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:18 Base address:0xd000 

iwconfig:

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

ppp0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11b+  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"acx100 v0.2.0pre6"

          Mode:Managed  Channel:6  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate=11Mb/s   Tx-Power:20 dBm

          Retry min limit:5

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:75/100  Signal level:7/100  Noise level:25/100

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

Ich hatte vor dem Einbau der DWL 520+ zwei Level-One NIC's (Realtek 8139) drinnen. Eine macht DSL (eth0:10.0.0.1) die andere war zu meinem Laptop über Kabel (eth1:192.168.0.1). Da ich die zweite Karte vorerst mal nicht mehr brauche hab ich sie bei /etc/runlevels/default rausgeschmissen (rm /etc/runlevels/default/net.eth1) und dafür der DWL 520'er die IP 192.168.0.1 gegeben um evtl IP Konflikte zu vermeiden. 

Leider alles ohne Erfolg  :Sad:  Sobald ich die WLAN Karte aktiviere geht kein DSL mehr

wenn ich die Karte wieder rausnehme (stop_net) funzt DSL (an eth0 bzw. ppp0)  auch sofort wieder ohne erneute Einwahl. Ich kann DSL auch beliebig an und abschalten (adsl-start adsl-stop) nur es geht halt nichts mehr (weder ping noch http etc) Da das meine erste Erfahrung mit WLAN ist weiß ich nicht wo ich anfangen soll zu suchen.

Wahrscheinlich liegt es an meiner Config und ich steh einfach auf der Leitung, aber da das Kernelmodul (acx100_pci.o) mir nicht ganz geheuer ist und noch als buggy gilt wollte ich diesen Fehler mal nicht ausschließen.

Wer könnte mir da einen kleinen Tipp geben?

gruß elVito

P.S.  Ich würde mich auch über Links die eine Einführung in WLAN unter Linux vermitteln freuen.

----------

## barthi

Hi!

Leider hat mir dein Tipp bei meinem ACX100 Problem nicht geholfen.

Zu deinem Problem hab ich folgende Tips:

Nach meinem letzten Wissensstand funzt die Karte mit diesem Treiber nur im Ad-Hoc mode. Das solltest du als erstes in deinem start_net Script ändern.

Wenn's daran nicht hängt, solltest du prüfen, ob es irgendwo Überschneidungen bei den Interface-Namen gibt (sieht aber eigentlich nicht so aus).

Ansonsten kann ich da nicht viel zu sagen. Der Treiber wird ja scheinbar richtig geladen.

Gruß,

barthi

----------

## elVito

Also,

 *Quote:*   

> Nach meinem letzten Wissensstand funzt die Karte mit diesem Treiber nur im Ad-Hoc mode. Das solltest du als erstes in deinem start_net Script ändern.

 

ich hab mit WLAN bisher keine Erfahrungen gemacht deshalb sagt mir "adhoc" nichts. Das dumme ist die zweite Karte für den Rechner meines Mitbewohners ist noch auf dem Postweg und wir können die Funkverbindung noch gar nicht testen.  Kann diese adhoc Sache dafür verantwortlich sein, das ich auf eth0 (DSL), wähend die WLAN Karte aktiviert ist, zwar nichts mehr machen kann (z.B. pingen und surfen) aber dennoch die DSL Verbindung auf und abbauen. Ich sehe das an den Modemlämpchen das eth0 noch mit dem Modem kommunizieren kann. Desweiteren wird die DSL Verbindung ja nicht unterbrochen, sobald ich das Stopscript für die WLAN Karte ausführe und die Karte wieder draussen ist funktioniert Pingen und Surfen sofort wieder.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn's daran nicht hängt, solltest du prüfen, ob es irgendwo Überschneidungen bei den Interface-Namen gibt (sieht aber eigentlich nicht so aus).

 

eth0 10.0.0.1

ppp0 vom ISP

wlan0 192.168.0.1

nö nicht wirklich

 *Quote:*   

> Ansonsten kann ich da nicht viel zu sagen. Der Treiber wird ja scheinbar richtig geladen.

 

Vielleicht doch. Hast du nur diese eine Netzwerkkarte in deinem Rechner oder gibts da noch eine z.B. für Kabelverbindungen? Wenn ja könntet du mir evtl. deine configs fürs Netzwerk schicken damit ich die mit meinen vergleichen kann.  Das ist wesentlich einfacher als jetzt alle durchzugehen und nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen zu suchen.

gruß

----------

## barthi

Ja, ich hab auch mehrere Netzwerkkarten in meinem Rechner. Eine für's lokale Netz (eth0) und eine für's Funknetz (wlan0). Die beiden Netze mußt Du später über eine Bridge verbinden. Wie das geht, findest du im Forum.

Ich bin auch erst ganz neu in die ganze Netzwerkmaterie eingestiegen und vorallem ist Linux neu für mich. 

Aber ich hab bei Dir so das Gefühl, das es ein Routing-Problem gibt.

Gib doch deiner Funkkarte einfach mal die IP 192.168.1.1 und dann teste, ob dein DSL noch geht, wenn Du die Funkkarte gestartet hast.

Wenn das der Fall ist, hast du eventuell irgendwo die 192.168.0.1 als Standardgateway eingetragen.

----------

## blammbam

das gleiche problem hatte ich auch: nach ./start_net lief zwar mein internes netz noch, aber ich kam nicht mehr ins internet.

start_net setzt die default route neu. ich hab im script einfach das gateway auskommentiert:

```
#GATEWAY=192.168.0.254
```

danach hat ./start_net keinen schaden mehr angerichtet.

----------

## elVito

Hi,

vielen Dank das wars! Jetzt funktioniert die Karte 1a  :Smile: 

gruß

----------

## huhny

Hi!

Funktioniert die Karte auch im "normalen" Access Point Modus? Würde mich interessieren bevor ich  mir die Mühe  mache und das zusammen baue...

Gruss,

Benny

----------

